# Any Carbide Lamp Experts?



## Talewinds (Dec 15, 2013)

Just picked up this old Hine Watt carbide lamp. I know very little about them but I wanted to add one to my motorbike more for effect but this one seems to be complete enough that I'd also like to try to get it going again. Is anyone experienced with these?


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 15, 2013)

I would caution not to place the lamp too high on the fork, it will hit the frame on sharp right turns of the wheel.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 15, 2013)

Make sure the gasket between the carbide canister and the water pot is good and that the canister is screwed on tight.  If you can blow through the gas tube it's good, if it's plugged try soaking it overnight to get any gunk out.  Finally make sure that water drips out quite slowly from the top chamber into the carbide canister. A tiny bit of water produces a surprising amount of gas.
I found carbide in small quantities online at cheapcarbide.com


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks!
 There doesn't appear to be any kind of jet, just this tiny cup where the gas escapes, is this ok or is it missing something?


----------



## Greg M (Dec 15, 2013)

Unless there's a huge hole inside that cup, it looks fine.  Fire it up in the back yard the first time.  Ask how I learned that rule


----------



## serg (Dec 16, 2013)

*A Carbide Lamp User's Guide*

http://http://forums.abandonedmines.net/viewtopic.php?t=892


----------

